# Paph. Wellesleyanum fma. album 'Kate' HCC/AOS



## Pete (Feb 14, 2013)

was made using the ang-thong variety of godefroyae


----------



## cattmad (Feb 14, 2013)

pete's back.

very nice, crisp colour


----------



## fibre (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats! A very beautiful white!
It is your own breeding, isn't it? Do you have pics of the parents to share?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 14, 2013)

That is a beauty Pete. Wish I had a half a dozen of those babies.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice. Very clean flower.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 14, 2013)

Wonderful shape and lack of color.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2013)

Pete is back, with a extra white Beauty (Imo) !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice. If this is your own breeding let me know when you have one available.  Congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see more spring flower pictures Pete!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful, Pete! Congratulations!


----------



## Pete (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks all. not my breeding. the cross was made with both album parents by a friend of mine. most bloomed album, some "repaired" each other and bloomed out coloratum. some with good form, some more poor.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2013)

stunning.
How tall is the stem?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2013)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool: :clap::clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it possible to see the leaves, I bought a flask last year from Taiwan and not sure they could be it or not. 
I bought it with 2 alaba parents and not sure if the leaves could be fully green with no markings.


----------

